# California Culinary Academy



## foodpolice (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a set of recent CCA culinary program textbooks they might want to part with? If not, are there any recent graduates who could give me the exact titles and authors so I can buy them off ABEbooks.com or Alibris.com? The school doesn't let you have the textbooks until the first day of class, which to me is a waste of perfectly good down time.

On another note, I'd love to hear from any recent graduates from the CCA to learn about tips and tricks, and various pitfalls and how to avoid them.

Thanks!


----------



## biggie037 (Dec 7, 2005)

Run while you can...the cost is ridiculous and just not quite worth it. Im a recent grad with very, very high loans and really did not get much outta that place. Good luck.


----------



## mjcookin (Apr 8, 2006)

Food police,

Love the name 

I'm a recent transplant to cali and while looking around I have not heard much good about the program. Just from going to tastings and getting to know others in the culinary world in my area. I am very knew to the professional culinary biz but that's what I've heard anyway.

good luck!

:smoking:


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

I too, have been considering the CCA for their Pastry program, and am a SF native. As an outsider to the industry, I used to hear lots of good things about CCA in general (not sure how that sentiment has changed since they went Cordon Bleu). I see quite a few of the students, while riding the train to and from work, and have been tempted to strike up a conversation with them, to get their feedback...guess I should get over my shyness and go for it. I've been to the open house, had an interview with the admissions folks (trying to meet their enrollment quotas, not really interested in my need to get my financial affairs in order first)

Have also considered the new Professional Culinary Institute, down in Cupertino. It's a little bit longer program, and learning under Bo Frieberg (sic) would be fantastic, but the commute would be a challenge. Anyone else looked into this one? http://www.pcichef.com/index.html

Can't take the leap right now, so in the mean time, I'm taking classes here and there, and working my way through Bo's books...

Ciao,

Micki


----------



## burger time (Apr 21, 2006)

:chef: most of the classes are easy except comp.,wine,the careme room .


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I have 2 of Bo's books The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef and The Professional Pastry Chef, love them.....


----------

